# nissan service



## stanen8871 (Apr 15, 2003)

Anyone know a good service center for nissans in the Southern NJ area?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

stanen8871 said:


> Anyone know a good service center for nissans in the Southern NJ area?



Sorry bro, Live in NH. Whats wrong with your car?


----------

